# الماء وقود بديل للبنزين والسولار والغاز الطبيعى والديزل !!!!!!!!!!



## fagrelsabah (20 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
موضوع جاد وهام ومنقول 



وقـود المـاء



مقدمة



هل الأرض في مشكلة حقا؟

هناك وثيقة كتبت من قبل 1700من أهم علماء العالم ، اغلبهم حائزين على جائزة نوبل ، تقول هذه الوثيقة أنه إذا استمر العالم في هذه الطريقة التي يتبعها ( وما يزال ) في استهلاك الوقود ، سيعيش على الكرة الأرضية من جيل إلى ثلاثة أجيال فقط قبل أن تظهر كارثة بيئية شاملة يستحيل الإفلات منها !. صدرت هذه الوثيقة من أهم العقول الموجودة في هذا الكوكب . لا أحد ينكر مدى مصداقية هذه الوثيقة . لذلك علينا أن نغير هذا الوضع بأنفسنا ، والطاقة الحرة هي من أهم الوسائل لفعل ذلك . خاصة على المستوى الشعبي العام .... طبقة الجماهير العريضة .



المسيطرون على الطاقة، يسيطرون على الجماهير؟

وفقا لنظرية ألبرت أينشتاين النسبية " ط=ك سر2 " ( E=MC2 ) كل شيء هو عبارة عن طاقة ونحن نعيش في عالم مؤلف من الطاقة بكل أشكالها ، ومنذ أن تمت السيطرة على أحد أشكال الطاقة المستهلكة (البترول- البروبان- الغاز الطبيعي- الدمج الحراري ) من قبل الحكومات والمؤسسات الخاصة ، و فرضت دون غيرها على الشعوب ، عجز الإنسان بالتالي عن السيطرة على مدى استهلاكها وعلى كلفة استثمارها وعلى مدى تأثيرها على حياته اليومية . 

حالتنا كما حالة المدمن على المخدرات الذي يحتاج لهذه المادة المدمرة بشكل دائم لكي يستمر في الحياة . فنحن نحتاج للطاقة لنعيش ولإنتاج الحرارة و إضاءة بيوتنا ومن أجل السيارات ولذلك نحن ندفع المال من اجل الحصول عليها ، و مهما كانت التكلفة . ليس لدينا خياراً آخر ... أم أن لدينا خيار ؟. 



حروب الوقود :

كم من الحروب اشتعلت فقط من أجل البترول ؟ أخرها كان في 15 كانون الثاني 1991. ( عاصفة الصحراء ) . لكنها مازالت مستمرة حتى الآن ، و تزداد حلقة تأثيرها كل يوم ، و سوف تبقى على هذه الحال إلى أن تطال كل إنسان على وجه الأرض !.

إن البترول بالإضافة لمساهمته في خلخلة استقرار العالم سياسياً و اقتصادياً ، فهو مصدر رئيسي للتلوث الذي سيجعل الأرض على حافة كارثة بيئية محققة . ما الذي أدخلنا في هذا الوضع البائس ؟ من الذي جعل البترول مصدر الطاقة الوحيدة الذي التزمنا باستخدامه لسياراتنا وطائراتنا إلخ .....لماذا ؟.. و من المسؤول ؟. 



قبل الإسهاب في الموضوع ، هناك عدة أمور وجب أن تعرفها عن البنزين ( غازولين ) :

أوّل ما وجب معرفته هو أن استخدام البنزين كوقود ليس ضروريا ، بل إنه اختاري !. و إليكم بعض الحقائق :



1ـ البداية : 

في فترة القرن التاسع عشر، كانت مادة البنزين الناتجة من عملية تكرير النفط تعتبر كفضلات ( لا حاجة لها ) خلال استخلاص البترول الصافي . لكن اكتشف فيما بعد أنه يمكن بيعها كوقود أيضا ، بدلا من التخلص منها عن طريق رميها في حفر الآبار النفطية كما كانت العادة . 



2ـ معدل الاستهلاك : 

إن معدل استهلاك البنزين في كل سيارة مصنّعة تم التخطيط له بدقة وذلك لكي يتناسب مع معدل الاستهلاك الجاري في سوق المحروقات . حتى السيارات الهجينة التي تستخدم محركات كهربائيا لا تزال تستهلك مقدار محدد من البنزين ، و فواتيرها بالطبع غالية جدا . 



3ـ الكفاءة : 

هناك كمية كبيرة من الطاقة الثيرموكيماوية الموجودة في البنزين ، لكن هناك طاقة أكبر موجودة في الماء . أقرت وكالة الطاقة (DOE ) أن نسبة قوة الهايدروجين هي 40% أكثر من البنزين ومن المحتمل أن تكون أكثر من ذلك . معظم الناس غير مدركين بأن الانفجار الداخلي هو عبارة عن : " عملية تبخّر حراري "، أي أن التفاعل الحاصل في غرفة الانفجار ( اسطوانة المحرك ) هو تفاعل بخاري و ليس له علاقة بالحالة السائلة للوقود . و نسبة كبيرة من البنزين المستخدم في أي محرك قياسي يخرج من مرحلة الانفجار الداخلي بحالة شبه محروق لكنه يكمل الاحتراق الكامل بعد أن أصبح في العادم ( يمر من خلال محوّل تحفيزي CATALYTIC CONVERTER ليكمل الاحتراق ) . هذا يعني أن القسم الأكبر من الوقود المستخدم في المحرك هو من اجل تهدئة عملية الاحتراق ، بدلاً من استخدام مواد خاصة أو وسائل أكثر كفاءة لإنجاز هذه المهمة .



4 ـ الإضافات : 

و كذلك للأسف ، تستمر السلطات المختصة في هذا المجال بإخبارنا بأن بعض الإضافات التي تخلط مع البنزين هي موجودة في الخليط لزيادة الأداء ، لكن بسبب البنية الجزيئية المعقدة لمادة البنزين ، نعجز عن اكتشاف حقيقة أن الوظيفة الطبيعية لتركيبية البنزين هي لتبطئ عملية الاحتراق حيث أن معظم كمية البنزين يستهلك في الاسطوانة وما تبقى من السائل يذهب إلى المحوّل التحفيزي CATALYTIC CONVERTER ، و الحقيقة المرّة هي أن الإضافات التي تخلط مع البنزين ، عملها هو منع استخدام نوع خاص من الكارباريترات Pogue-style carburetors وهو مصمم خصيصاً لكي يجعل السيارة تسير مسافة 200ـ 300 ميل في الغالون !.



5ـ الربح :

هذا الوضع المؤلم يحقق لشركات البترول أرباحا هائلة . فلقد نشأت تلك الشركات على هذا الأساس . ماذا تعتقد هو سبب حرب الخليج ؟ هل تستحق كل هذه البلبلة لولا الأرباح الطائلة التي تجنيها شركات النفط ؟ هل مصالحهم تستحق كل هذا الإنفاق على الحروب و المؤامرات و الفوضى القائمة في مناطق النفط ؟. 

أنظر من أين يأتي البترول وأين تتدفق الأموال .. و من هو المستفيد . حينها ستعرف أن اللعبة أكبر بكثير من مجرّد علم و تكنولوجيا و طاقة بديلة و غيرها من مواضيع تعتبر جانبية بالنسبة لما يجري . و في النهاية أقول : كن مطمئن البال يا سيدي ، فشركات البترول تعمل جاهدة حتى تجعلنا نجهل تماماً كيف نستخدم تقنية ( وقود الماء ) . إنهم يجنون الأموال الطائلة على حساب جهلنا و ضعفنا و عدم مبالاتنا ، و يعتمدون على رغبتنا في أن نبقى غير واعين لما يحصل من إفراز نفايات سامة وغير واعين للقمع السري الذي يمارسوه على الأفكار الجديدة .. . 





ما لا تقوله لك أجهزة الإعلام



الرئيس جورج بوش قام بتحدي كبير عندما تحدث عن عمل السيارات على الهيدروجين في أقرب فرصة ممكنة ، وقد خصص مبلغ مليار دولار للأبحاث الخاصة بهذا المجال . شركة BMW قامت بصناعة سيارة تعمل على الهيدروجين وهذه السيارة تحتاج محطات تزويد بالهيدروجين خاصة . شركة Sasol من جنوب إفريقيا حاولت إنجاز هذه المهمة لمدة أربع سنوات . في الحقيقة ، هناك عدة منظمات وشركات تعمل جاهدة على هذا المجال في الوقت الحالي في أمريكا وأوروبة و اليابان .... لكن جميع هذه المؤسسات تتبع نفس طريقة التفكير التقليدية ....... الطريقة المربحة ! و ليس الطريقة السهلة !.

هذه المؤسسات تبحث عن وسيلة تساعدها على مواصلة احتكار الوقود ( مهما كان نوعه ) ، فلذلك لا تمانع من إتباع تلك الطرق التقليدية التي تعبث بها شركات السيارات خلال أبحاثها المختلفة حول الوقود النظيف ( الهايدروجين المخزن في اسطوانات ) مما يجعل السيارة المملوء خزانها بالهيدروجين المستخلص تعتبر بحد ذاتها قنبلة متنقلة قابلة للانفجار في أي لحظة !. الشركات تبحث دائما عن الربح! لهذا السبب ، فإن تصنيع سيارات تعمل على الماء العادي قد يفوت عليهم فرصة إيجاد وقود هيدروجيني خاص يتم تصنيعه وثم بيعه بنفس طريقة بيع البنزين !. 

وإن القطاعات التجارية المختلفة التي تملك الآلاف من محطات بيع الوقود لا تقبل بهذه الفكرة الجديدة ( الوقود المائي ) التي سوف تعمل على إزالة هذا القطاع من الوجود ! وأخيرا يجب ألا ننسى عمالقة النفط وأباطرتها !. فهؤلاء الوحوش الآدميون مستعدون لإشعال حرب عالمية ثالثة دون تردد ! إذا شعروا بأي تهديد تكنولوجي يضر بمصالحهم النفطية !. 

هناك وسائل كثيرة تساعد على انشطار الجزيئات المائية بالطرق المختلفة . و هي أكثر تطورا من تلك الطرق التقليدية في استخلاص الهيدروجين ، لكن هذا لا يناسب شركات الوقود ، بالإضافة إلى الكهنة الأكاديميين الذين يحاربون هذه الوسيلة الجديدة باعتبارها كما يدعون مستحيلة عمليا ! ولا تستند إلى أساس علمي أصيل ! لكن ماذا تتوقع من رجال المجتمع العلمي ( الكهنوتي ) الذي يعتمد على رجال المال في سبيل المحافظة على مناصبهم؟!.

هناك نسبة كبيرة من سيارات في العالم الآن تعمل على غاز البروبان أو الغاز الطبيعي ، الشيء الجميل هو أن هذه السيارات والشاحنات يمكنها أن تعمل على الهيدروجين والأكسجين بنفس الكفاءة . فغازي الهيدروجين والأكسجين هما ممتازان لتشغيل سياراتك، هناك أناس عاديون في بلدان أجنبية يستخدمون الآن الماء كوقود . أنهم يختبرون هذه السيارات في هذه اللحظة . و يستفيدون من تجاربهم الفردية معها و يعتمدون على نتائج هذه التجارب في تطوير هذه الوسيلة الجديدة ، و لا داعي إلى مشورة أي جهة علمية تفرض عليهم ما هو ممكن و ما هو مستحيل . فرجال المنهج العلمي طالما أخطئوا في تحديد ما هو ممكن علمياً و ما هو مستحيل !. تخيل أنك بدلا من الذهاب إلى محطات الوقود لشراء الوقود الغالي الثمن والملوث للبيئة ، كل ما عليك فعله هو البقاء في المنزل وملئ خزان سيارتك بالماء . لقد سمعنا بالكثير من الباحثين المغمورين الذين يشتغلون على هذه الوسيلة الآن ! كل حسب طريقته الخاصة .

الطريقة التقليدية توصي بحفظ غازي الهايدروجين و الأكسيجين في خزانات غاز مختومة ، لكن الآن لن يكون ذلك ضروريا . فهناك طريقة آمن وأفضل لإنتاج هذين الغازين البسيطين الذين يمكن لهما أن يشغلان أي محرك بنزين . كل ما عليك فعله هو تخزين الماء في حوض تخزين و من ثم استخدام مضخة لضخ الماء إلى جهاز ( الكاربرتير ) ، لكنه يمر أولاً من خلال خلية ذات تصميم بسيط جداً ، تعمل على فصل الماء إلى هيدروجين و أكسيجين . و لهذا التصميم آلية معيّنة ( تعمل عمل دواسة البنزين ) تمكن السائق من التحكم بكمية الطاقة المطلوبة !. 

هذه الطريقة هي أكثر أمنا من طريقة تخزين هذين الغازين في خزانات . هذه الغازات طبيعية وعديمة الرائحة ، وعندما تحترق تعود من جديد لتتحد معا و تكوّن الماء أثناء الخروج من العادم على شكل بخار ماء ، بالإضافة إلى هواء نقي غير ملوث للبيئة . 

المحرك الموجود في سياراتنا يستطيع العمل مع هذه الأنظمة ، لكن بعد القيام بتعديلات بسيطة غير مكلفة ( تغيرات في التمديدات فقط و ليس في المحرّك ) . و لا حاجة بعدها لمحطات الوقود . 

لفهم كيفية عمل نظام الوقود المائي سأبدأ بحقيقة أن الماء العادي هو عبارة عن بطارية تحتوي على مقدارا ضخما من الطاقة ، تركيب الماء هو H2O ، ذرتي هيدروجين وذرة أكسجين متحدة ببعضها البعض ، مقدار الطاقة في جزيئة الماء كبير جداً ، لكن ليس لهذا أي علاقة بكمية الطاقة التي تتطلبه لتفكيكها . ( يدعي العلم بأن كمية الطاقة الناتجة من عملية تفكيك الماء هي أقل من كمية الطاقة التي تدخل في عملية تفكيكها ، مما يعني أن هذه الوسيلة غير مجدية اقتصادياً . لكن تبين مؤخراً أن هذا الادعاء العلمي غير صحيح ) . 

يعتبر الإعلان عن نجاح تجارب تبديل وقود محرك البنزين بالماء العادي و نشر هذه الدراسات بين الجماهير هو عبارة عن ثورة عالمية ، للإنسان وللكوكب معا ، إنها مسألة وقت فقط حتى يدرك الجميع بأنها أفضل وأكثر نظافة ، خاصة بعد استخدامها في وسائل النقل . 



فيما يلي، سنذكر بعض المواضيع التي تتناول العديد من الحقائق العلمية حول "وقود الماء"، ذكرت في مجلات علمية ومراجع أخرى قديمة وحديثة. هذه المواضيع تتحدث عن أشخاص مميزين كانت ابتكاراتهم أن تحدث وقعا عظيما في مجرى التاريخ الإنساني لولا تدخل قوى الظلام الممثلة برجال المال ورجال العلم المنهجي ( الكهنة الأكاديميين) فتم إحباط تلك الابتكارات بجميع الوسائل الممكنة ! فتعرضت تلك الابتكارات إلى النسيان واستمر كارتيلات اللصوصية في ممارسة أكبر عملية خداع في التاريخ !....لكن إلى متى؟. 

جميع هؤلاء المبدعين المذكورين سجلوا ابتكاراتهم في مكاتب براءات الاختراع المنتشرة في الدول الغربية ، وقد صدق على إنجازاتهم المثيرة وصنف على أنها ابتكارات قابلة للتطبيق العملي ، رغم اعتمادها على أسس علمية غريبة أحيانا عن المنهج العلمي الرسمي . ورغم مضي عدة عقود على ذلك إلا أننا حتى الآن لا نزال نعتمد على الوقود العادي ( النفط ) في تسيير شؤوننا اليومية . 

أين ذهبت تلك الابتكارات ؟؟....... لماذا لم نسمع عنها حتى الآن ؟؟...... ربما نجد الجواب في الماقالات المذكورة أدناه


----------

